# CORBA: Client identifizieren



## IceBreaker (13. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Client-Server-Anwendung mit CORBA erstellt. Der Server stellt einige Methoden zur Verfügung.

Nun soll der Server aber den Client identifizieren, ich würde also gern bei einem Aufruf eines Clients dessen Adresse (IP) auslesen und in der aufgerufenen Methode entsprechend reagieren (eien Art Zugriffskontrolle).

Meine Frage also: Wie kann ich die Adresse des aufrufenden Clients ermitteln ?

mfg,

IceBreaker


----------



## meez (13. Jul 2005)

Gib halt den Rechnername oder eine ID/IP mit...Musst halt die IDL um eine Methode erweitern (und die Impl natürlich auch)...


----------



## Guest (13. Jul 2005)

Da könnte ja jeder Client behaupten, dass er irgendwer ist.

Ich möchte aber eine Art Zugriffskontrolle einbauen, wobei anhand der (irgendwie ermittelten) IP des Clients unterschieden werden kann.


----------

